# New: Intro w/ Questions IVF Twins - one heartbeat



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

HI all - 

I am new to the site.  I recently went through IVF over Christmas.  30 eggs collected, 24 fertilized and 12 went to 6 day blasts.  We have an amazing surrogate and we transferred 2 embroys NY Day.  We had a scan today and one measured 6wks 6days with a heartbeat.  The other measured 2mm no heartbeat. 

We are with ARGC and although they get results, the communication isn't great so walked away feeling a bit blah.

The Dr. that did the scan didn't seem at all hopeful for baby B, but I was wondering if it is at all possible or should I give up hope and just be happy for baby A - which I am thrilled of course.

I have read that with IVF, sometimes one can implant late.  Baby B measured 2mm ( he didn't indicate any date) there was a yolk sac and fetus so could be a week behind and just no heartbeat yet?  

As I said - the Dr. didn't seem at all hopeful or say there was a chance, I am just wondering.  He wasn't very informative at all in fact.

Any info good or bad is appreciate and if I am posting in the wrong area - please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
Congratulations on your BFP. I just wanted to say that I'm not an expert but I think that 6+6 is still pretty early days re heartbeats.  I have heard of quite a few cases where people haven't seen heartbeats at the 6-week stage.  I had a slightly different experience after my FET - I had a scan at 7+ weeks when two heartbearts were seen but the second fetus was much smaller than the first.  (Sorry, can't remember exact measurements.)  I remember posting on FF and people telling me that they had gone on to have healthy twins with exactly the same measurements and number of weeks/days as me.  In my case, the second fetus did keep growing for a while but never caught up with the first one and sadly was gone by about week 10, but it could have gone the other way.  I hope things go well for you, but even if the second one doesn't make it (I really hope it does), please be reassured that it won't affect your larger one.  My DS (my larger one) was absolutely fine and my pregnancy with him went very smoothly.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ellie


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

To give you hope I had a scan at 6w6d and two sacs were seen but only one had a heartbeat.  We were told the second wasn't viable. My GP looked at the notes from the radiologist a few weeks later and decided she wanted a second scan. In the notes it said the second sac had a yolk and fetal pole. So I had my next scan after 10 weeks and there were 2 little wriggly beans waving away!  So it's very possibly too early x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you. 
Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE 
Surrogacy ~ CLICK HERE
Regional ~ CLICK HERE
What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ CLICK HERE
Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!

Congratulations firstly on your BFP! I would ask to speak to your doctor with your surrogate to discuss the scan so they can advise/arrange another scan for you so you know.

Jenny x


----------



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks so much.  We will have another scan next week and went to a private scan yesterday to have another look.  the second sak has a yolk, but is significantly smaller - so not definitive, but the 2nd lady that did the scan was so sweet and basically was saying it was most likely not viable.

On a positive note - we are thrilled that the Baby A is doing well - we got to hear the heartbeat at the scan and it was amazing - 138 bpm.

thanks for your support and will keep you posted.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

chxlnd - When I had my first scan the clinic I went to was horrible.  They made me go in on my own, DH was refused (which I found out after they can't do as its my right).  I wasn't shown or told anything.  I had to wait for my dr to call and give me the results.  I was sad about the second sac but of course elated the first was doing well.  Baby B has been slightly behind Baby A my whole pregnancy.  Hopefully Baby B catches up but if not you have one precious miracle on board and that's the most positive way to look at it.  Side note - needless to say I refuse to use that clinic for my scans. I live in a small town so my only choice is that clinic or the hospital.  I choose the hospital.  My dr booked me into the clinic and I refused to go.  Worst of all I spent a LOT of money to have that first scan private to be treated like that.  Best of luck x


----------



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Journey99 - I am remaining positive and really glad you found somewhere that did your scans where you feel comfortable.  This is our first after three failed attempts, so we are just really new to this and having scans seems to be a time to get answers, but unfortunately I usually walk out with more questions and feeling uneasy.

I will keep you posted (well anyone that is interested  ).


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

i can imagine how much more stressful using a surrogate would be.  At least symptoms kept me sane knowing something is going on in there.  
Please do keep us updated and I've got everything crossed of you x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear chxlnd
Glad to hear that the bigger baby is doing well.  I know myself just how hard the waiting is to find about the smaller one, but it is an inexact science and I think you (and your surrogate) just have to do your best (lots of resting, healthy foods, plenty protein etc) and wait to see how things turn out.  Sometimes it is just a case of a "late starter" but other times (like in my case) there was something wrong with the smaller one and it eventually faded away.  I was told that it was a "vanishing twin" which is apparently quite common during the first 12 weeks but because IVF pregnancies are scanned earlier, it is more commonly picked up with these.  (Other women may have the same thing but just not be aware if it because there is only one baby showing by the time of the first scan.)  It doesn't necessarily help to know this, but it does help to know that the larger baby should be totally unaffected.  Please keep us posted, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Ellie


----------

